# Screen resolution in Xubuntu



## awg1011 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm running 2 PCs (Xubuntu and XP home SP3) through a KVM, for the most part I really like using the KVM, however, my only problem is screen resolution in Xubuntu, I prefer using 1024 x 768 but half the time Xubuntu boots with 800 x 600 as the only resolution available, when it does this I shut it down and reboot it then it comes back at 1024 x 768.

It's my understanding that it does this because the KVM doesn't let the monitor report it's capabilities to the PC.

Is their a way to force Xubuntu to always boot in 1024 x 768?

My Xubuntu box is an ASUS P4S800D-X motherboard, 2.5 Ghz P4, GeForce FX 5200 pci video card, and 768 MB RAM. 

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## CloudCutter (Oct 14, 2006)

Open up a terminal window and enter the following:


> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg


When you are presented with an option for default resolution, enter *1024 x 768*. Save, close, log out, and back in (or restart your box if you prefer).

If this doesn't give you the resolution you desire, then the next step would be to make 1024 x 768 the only option. To do this, reopen a terminal window, enter the same string as above, and this time clear out all options but the one you want. Make sure you pick the correct one though. If you choose a setting that is incompatible with your system, the x server won't start. Not a total showstopper, as you can reconfigure from the command line. But if you're not cli-savvy it can take a while to get things back the way you want them. Hope this helps.

CloudCutter


----------

